# Schwinn Scrambler Pedals



## Jordizzle (Feb 15, 2016)

What size pedals would this take? 1/2" or 9/16"? Thanks in advance


----------



## mongeese (Feb 21, 2016)

Half inch pedals.


----------



## Jordizzle (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info mongeese


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks to me you have the wrong chain ring ..
~ Rafael ~


----------

